
Add ASCII art to your GitHub profile page - skazhy
https://github.com/skazhy/github-decorator
======
mk270
I always like to take the opportunity to plug my Chrome plugin which makes
your Github landing page play Conway's game of life:
[https://github.com/mk270/life-contributions](https://github.com/mk270/life-
contributions)

------
taspeotis

        Add ASCII art to your GitHub profile page (github.com)
        6 points by skazhy 1 hour ago | flag | cached | share | 4 comments
    

Add art to your GitHub profile page (May 2013) [1]

[1]
[https://github.com/gelstudios/gitfiti](https://github.com/gelstudios/gitfiti)

------
mkohlmyr
Alternatively, you could just.. You know.. Actually commit enough work to
impress people...

~~~
icebraining
Who says the point is impressing people?

------
pearjuice
Later: _click here to flag this activity graph as fake_

------
ozh
Or just do it with a few daily commits, no cheat --
[https://github.com/contributions](https://github.com/contributions)

Same uselessness but, man, the anticipation ;)

------
joshguthrie
Finally! The time has come for me to write my newest melody using
[http://song-of-github.herokuapp.com/](http://song-of-github.herokuapp.com/) !

------
zapt02
Not sure if this morally ok, because I assume it uses git timestamps to trick
the activity graph.

~~~
infinity0
github activity discounts commits to non-master branches anyway, which is
pretty immoral from my point of view.

~~~
rfergie
Immoral seems to be a bit of a strong word here. But then I don't use
git/github much.

Can you explain?

~~~
infinity0
The parent post mentioned "moral", I was just making the point not to take
online infographics too seriously - there are inaccuracies in both directions.

